# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مجلس امناء اليرموك يعين نوابا للرئيس ويجري تشكيلات جديدة لعمداء الكليات

## هدوء عاصف

مجلس امناء اليرموك يعين نوابا للرئيس ويجري تشكيلات جديدة لعمداء الكليات

6/9/2010





 قرر مجلس امناء جامعة اليرموك في جلسته التي عقدها مساء الاثنين برئاسة رئيس المجلس زيد الرفاعي تعيين كل من الدكتوره حنان ملكاوي والدكتور عدنان العتوم والدكتور زياد الكردي نوابا لرئيس الجامعة .

كما قرر المجلس تعيين الدكتور سليمان الخرابشة عميدا لكلية الاداب والدكتور محمد الطوالبة عميدا لكلية العلوم التربوية والدكتور ناصر العثامنة عميدا لشؤون الطلبة وتعيين الدكتور عبد الله الجراح عميدا لكلية البحث العلمي والدراسات العليا .

وقرر المجلس تعيين الدكتور موفق العموش عميدا لكلية الحجاوي والدكتور سليمان بطارسة عميدا لكلية الحقوق والدكتور احمد الطعاني لكلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات والدكتور محمد القضاة عميدا لكلية الاعلام والدكتور إبراهيم الجرايش عميدا لكلية العلوم للمرة الثانية .

ووافق المجلس على قبول إستقالة نائب الرئيس الدكتور مشهور الرفاعي من منصبة وإستقالة الدكتور محمد العليمات من منصب عميد كلية التربية .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبارك للجميع وعقبالك هدوء 

يسلمو ايديك .. ليكون بدك تدرس عنا ؟؟؟


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]هههههههه لا انا خلصت من 6 سنين .. ختيار انا  :SnipeR (17): [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قصدي ماجستير يا ختيار  :SnipeR (38):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا حلاوة كليه الاعلام محمد القضاه  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------

